# recommendations for a dog water fountain?



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

This is not food, but a water question.
Does anyone use a dog water fountain?
I'm considering trying one out.
I have a friend who uses one but it's too small (at 2 gallons) and she has 2 chubby pugs, 1 st bernard and 2 thirsty cats. She has to fill it several times per day. She is thinking of getting a larger one.
Hers is dishwasher safe. I do not know the brand.

I'm concerned about using plastic as I don't use plastic bowls.

Is it possible to get a stainless steel or croc dog fountain?
If so, what is your recommendation?

My standard loves to drink out of the nice big crock bowl in the bathroom, seems it's much like the toilet that we are trying to stop him from using....

thank you


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I got a Dogit (or you can get Catit if you like the designs more) brand fountain. They have many different styles and are plastic, but I absolutely love mine. It is not much of a fountain. It is more a bubbler. It just slightly bubbles the water up. It is so quite! I never hear it! It holds plenty of water which is what concerned with the fountains. I previously used a 3 gallon gravity waterer which was a pain because the water would get so gross and I would have to clean it out all the time. This one all I have to do is add a pitcher or two of water to it each week and it filters the water so it's nice and clean. The Tpoos and cats took too it pretty well. I showed the Tpoos how to use and the girls drank out it right away, Winter who is a bit more skittish took maybe 30 mins tips to start drinking out of it with confidence. The cats just sniffed it a bit and drank out of it right away. 

Here is the fountain I got 

Dogit Design Fresh and Clear Dog Drinking Fountain, Original https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OHQUUY/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_KOTCub1Q97P28

Here are some metal options from amazon that are rated fairly high if you want a metal one


----------

